# Don't Panic Skin



## Tar Heel (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, new member here! I've only had my Kindle 3 for about a week, and I'm loving it.

One thing I really want to get for it is a skin. I'm wanting a Don't Panic, Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy skin, but I'm not having any luck finding one. How difficult is it to get one custom made, and how would I go about doing that? 

Thanks!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Tar Heel, welcome to the Kindle world!  Regarding the Don't Panic skin, yes it is possible to design your own skin.  I have a template I got from Decal Girl just for this purpose.  I use Photoshop for the design elements.  But they won't print anything for us that is copyright protected, for instance I couldn't design a skin with the Pittsburgh Steelers logo on it.  I wonder if the Don't Panic thing is copyrighted?  Also you need to consider that this design would probably have to be on the back, what ideas do you have for the front?

If you have the software and want to try this yourself, I can email you the template.  Or I would even be glad to do it for you, if you can describe what you have in mind.

Patricia


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Gelaskins also have a very easy to use template that you can use to design your own.  I just got mine yesterday for my Kindle and iPad2 and they are beautiful!!


----------



## M-Edge Accessories (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello!

If you're looking for a great Don't Panic cover for your K3, look no further than M-Edge's customizable site, MyEdge! Just go to www.medgestore.com/customize


----------



## Tar Heel (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  After looking into a bit more, I think what I might do is make this a cover instead. There are so many pretty skins that I know I'll want to change them out every once in a while, but I won't be wanting to change covers as often.  

I can't get this till next month anyway, but when I do, I'll be sure to post a picture of it! 

Patricia, I don't think the words "don't panic" are copyrighted. If I were going to use an image of the book cover that probably wouldn't be okay. I'm really not sure, though. I don't know that much about copyright. I'm a bit of nerd, and I just love the idea of my kindle being basically the equivalent of the guide in the book, lol.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

If you are going the route of getting a cover (smart idea, BTW!), you really should take a look at the M-Edge MyEdge option.  Lets you design the cover to look exactly the way you want, very neat and very reasonably priced.  (And no, I don't work for them, but I do have a MyEdge cover )


----------

